# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A ishin zgjedhjet te lira e demokratike ne Shqiperi?

## Albo

Ne 8 maj 2011 ne Shqiperi jane mbajtur zgjedhjet vendore. Procesi zgjedhor nuk ka perfunduar ende, po vazhdon numerimi i votave. Por procesi i votimit i qytetareve ka perfunduar, dhe ne po hapim nje teme per te mbledhur pershtypjet e te gjithe qytetareve shqiptare ne lidhje me keto zgjedhje.

- A ishte fushata e mbajtur e qete dhe e ndershme?
- A patet mundesi gjate fushates qe te njiheni me kandidatet dhe premtimet e tyre?
- A patet probleme gjate dites se votimit per te votuar prane zones suaj elektorale?
- A besoni se vota qe ju hodhet u numerua?

- A besoni se keto zgjedhje ishin te ndershme dhe transparente?
- Si krahasohen keto zgjedhje me zgjedhjet e kaluara te mbajtura ne Shqiperi?
- Cilat ishin problemet qe ju pate me zgjedhjet?
- Cilat do te ishin sugjerimet tuaja per permiresimin e procesit ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme?

I ftojme te gjithe anetaret e forumit, qe te votojne dhe ndajne ne vazhdim mendimin e tyre mbi zgjedhjet. Krahas raporteve te vezhguesve te huaj dhe te vendit, e rendesishme eshte edhe raporti i vete votuesve shqiptare.


P.S Si cdo sondazh, jeni te lutur te votoni dhe te shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote mbi temen ne nje postim. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e anetareve te tjere, por nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni e diskutoni mendimin e tyre.

----------


## xfiles

> Ne 8 maj 2011 ne Shqiperi jane mbajtur zgjedhjet vendore. Procesi zgjedhor nuk ka perfunduar ende, po vazhdon numerimi i votave. Por procesi i votimit i qytetareve ka perfunduar, dhe ne po hapim nje teme per te mbledhur pershtypjet e te gjithe qytetareve shqiptare ne lidhje me keto zgjedhje.
> 
> - A ishte fushata e mbajtur e qete dhe e ndershme?


Prej pales demokratike sigurisht, kurse socialistet si rrace e keqe qe jane nuk dine gjuhe tjeter veç dhunes.



> - A patet mundesi gjate fushates qe te njiheni me kandidatet dhe premtimet e tyre?


Sigurisht qe po, informacioni eshte i lire per te gjithe.



> - A patet probleme gjate dites se votimit per te votuar prane zones suaj elektorale?


Asnje lloj problemi, perkundrazi ishte nje kenaqesi, mbizotronte gjuha e kulturuar dhe ne fund pasi dhashe voten mora dhe nje falenderim simbolik meqe bera detyren time si shtetas i lire.



> - A besoni se vota qe ju hodhet u numerua?


Pa dyshim qe po, te pakten ne zonat qe me interesojne mua personalisht. rezultatet qe dolen ishin ato qe priteshin qe diten qe u bene zgjedhjet, asnje nuk u befasua nga rezultatet.



> - A besoni se keto zgjedhje ishin te ndershme dhe transparente?


Pa dyshim qe ishin te qeta dhe te ndershme,
ne ato raste ku ka patur incidente sporadike shume te rralla eshte treguar thjesht niveli i qytetarise se asaj zone.



> - Si krahasohen keto zgjedhje me zgjedhjet e kaluara te mbajtura ne Shqiperi?


Nuk di te them, por eshte per tu vleresuar qe me aq sa munda te ve re ngjyra partiake nuk ishte vendimtare ne keto zgjedhje, njerezit votuan kandidatet, votuan interesat e tyre, dhe ky eshte nje hap i madh perpara sepse zgjedhjet vendore duhet te jene jo politike.
Edhe ne bashkite ku fitoi PS nuk duhet interpretuar si fitore e Rames por si fitore e kandidateve te bashkive ne fjale, njoh me dhjetra ne mos qindra demokrat qe votuan kandidatin e PS vetem sepse PD ofronte nje alternative jo te mire dhe zhgenjyese.



> - Cilat ishin problemet qe ju pate me zgjedhjet?
> - Cilat do te ishin sugjerimet tuaja per permiresimin e procesit ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme?


Problemi qe shihet deri tani dhe qe ka vend per permiresim eshte proçesi i numerimit, mungon disiplina dhe nje rregullore e rrepte per komisioneret qe numerojne. Eshte e patolerueshme qe disa komisionere qofshin nga PD ose PS arrijne te bllokojne procesin e numerimit vetem sepse nuk egziston nje organ i posacem qe jo vetem te nderhyje por edhe ti ndeshkoje ashper ata qe tallen me voten e popullit pa dallim partie.

----------


## Linda5

Sa te jet Edvini dhe Saliu ne krye,asnjiher sdo ket zgjedhje te lira dhe te ndershme ne Shqiperi.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Pse zgjedhje jane keto... Nuk kane turp qe nje proces dy oresh sic eshte ai i numerimit, ata hileqaret e PD e kane katandisur ne nje lemesh te gjate qe ketu e ne Berat!

Ka zaptuar gjykaten Saliu e ben cte doje.'Ne shqiperi edhe posti me banal sic eshte ai i kryetarit te KQZ-se shfrytezohet ne menyre abuzive per tu pasuruar. 
Ku i con mushka keta driteshkurter?! Haen ato leke?! Ai nuk eshte lek, ai eshte gjaku i nje populli te tere qe vuan dhe ripet nga nje grusht jeziterish.

----------


## Albo

Votoni dhe shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote ne nje postim, pa qene nevoja te replikoni e komentoni mendimin e anetareve te tjere. Secili ka voten dhe mendimin e tij, mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.

Albo

----------


## geom

Zgjedhjet mu duken te lira e demokratike..
I lumte popullit Shqiptar votoi me qetesi e rregull, e tregoi veten se eshte nje popull demokratik..

----------


## iliria e para

Ne Shiperi nuk ka patur asnjehere zgjedhje te ndershme.Keto duket se kan qene paksa me te ndershme se hereve tjera, por larg nga standaedet evropjane.Se paku nuk pati viktima.

----------


## fattlumi

> - A besoni se keto zgjedhje ishin te ndershme dhe transparente?


Nese fiton Edi Rama kan qene te ndershme,nese humb jane te manipuluara dhe pasojne grevat,protestat dhe demonstratat ne rruge.

----------


## peshkatari2011

zgjedhjet kane arritur standarte te dukshme.

----------


## medaur

Po pse zgjedhje te mira  demokratike quhen kto  ku te dyja palet u rrafen sa u kenaqen....ne France filloi votimi ne oren 8 nuk thane gje fare neper televizor deri ne ore 22 kur u dha rezultati....shihe pak te kanalet tona eshte bere si shesh lufte ,lloj lloj analistesh kane 3 dite pa pushuar vetem duke llapur ,pa llogaritur Bashen, Ramen e mbas tyre rromaducat e  vegjel Kodheli, burbuqja-Brace,Mustafaj,Cili , deri debili Arjan Cani ,e qindra te tjere qe po na lodhin sistemin nervor duke perfituar nga rasti se ngado ta kthesh Tv po ata sheh. :i terbuar: ...Na lodhen nga nervat te fitoje kush te doje ,sa me shpejt se na futen depresionin.

----------


## Endri_

Me cfare po ndodh ne tiron vetem zgjedhje te lira demokratike smund te quhen. Si mund te mendohet te vjedhin ne mes te kryeqytetit. Turp i madh per kte shtet fantazem plot hajduta.

----------


## DENIS

Zgjedhjet ishin me parametra europiane, nder kohe qe dhe mediat e huaja po e pergzojne Poziten dhe Opoziten, per arritjen e ktyre zgjedhjeve.. Ne cdo vend ka probleme teknike madje dhe  perendim ne shtete te fuqishme... Qeveria Shqiptare po tregon cdo dite transparence totale..( Mendimi i im)

----------


## landi45

vende vende u zbatua ligji,,,,

sa per parametra evropian,,,

po te vohej keshtu ne evrope,,,,evropen e kish marre lumi

----------


## Drit7

megjith punen e palodhur te hajduteve  dhe rrugaceve te PD klani kriminal i dhjatht mori 1 goditje vdekjeprurese..populli Shqiptar u zgjua dhe kurre nuk do pranoj qe Tiranen ta qeveris 1 vrases apo Shqiprein ta qeverisin njerezit me te korruptuar qe ka par historia e Shqiperis...ky esht fundi edhe pse PD istat po perpiqen te vjedhin votat e Tiranes kurr nuk do mund te qeveris Basha. pasi Shqiptaret votuan per opoziten ne gjith vendin esht koha per zgjedhje te lira dhe per qeveri te re..boll me me hajdutet e kontrabandistet ....

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Sikur te behen te lira dhe demokratike i bie qe te dali ne pension politikanet tane kryesore.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ne 8 maj 2011 ne Shqiperi jane mbajtur zgjedhjet vendore. Procesi zgjedhor nuk ka perfunduar ende, po vazhdon numerimi i votave. Por procesi i votimit i qytetareve ka perfunduar, dhe ne po hapim nje teme per te mbledhur pershtypjet e te gjithe qytetareve shqiptare ne lidhje me keto zgjedhje.
> 
> - A ishte fushata e mbajtur e qete dhe e ndershme?
> - A patet mundesi gjate fushates qe te njiheni me kandidatet dhe premtimet e tyre?
> - A patet probleme gjate dites se votimit per te votuar prane zones suaj elektorale?
> - A besoni se vota qe ju hodhet u numerua?
> 
> - A besoni se keto zgjedhje ishin te ndershme dhe transparente?
> - Si krahasohen keto zgjedhje me zgjedhjet e kaluara te mbajtura ne Shqiperi?
> ...


Të gjithë këto zgjedhje nxorën 2 cepe të ndryshme të cilat i posedon Shqipëria në aspektin politik. Në njërën anë treguan matësinë dhe korektësinë e PD-së e cila në këto zgjedhje tregoi një maturi të lartë ashtu siç i ngjanë një subjekti të madh politik dhe cepi tjetër ishte ai negativ të cilin e nxori në pah PS-ja me deklaratat absurde dhe veprimet e njëpasnjëshme nëpër qendrat e numërimit të votave duke anashkaluar çdo rregullore të kapshme për trurin e njeriut, duke gjetur justifikme koti për të prishur një rend që në fillim shihej si rend i duhur zgjedhor. 

Për çdo çështje ose pyetje të cilën Albo e ka parashtruar në fillim të kësaj teme, sipas mendimit tim personal egzistojnë dy kahje të ndryshme në njërën anë kahu pozitiv dhe ai negativ njëjtë si poli verior dhe ai jugor. Pse mendoj kështu?

Fushata zgjedhore ishte e vetmja pjesë e këtyre zgjedhjeve e cila kaloi në mënyrën më transparente dhe më të matur nga të gjithë subjektet politike në vend.

Pastaj filloi ai kaosi i vërtet, por kaos brendapartiak të cilin e krijoi vetë opozita duke tentuar të kapet për justifikime që aspak nuk egzistonin dhe duke bërë deklarata të pabaza të cilat në qiell po të kërkoje nuk do gjeje një arsye të vetme konkrete se përse i bënte opozita?!

Një lloj rritje të dukshme kishte sa i përket organizimit të këtyre zgjedhjeve nga ana e mazhorancës nga ata të zgjedhje parlamentare që i lam pas. Në fakt çdo gjë shkoi në rregull për të gjithë vetëm jo sipas opozitës, strategjia të cilën e përdori Sali Berisha në këto zgjedhje ishte qindra herë më e përsosur se sa ajo e Edvin Ramës, duke filluar nga hapësira që u dha Berisha partive tjera në koalicion duke nxjerrë kandidatë edhe nga partitë të cilët e formonin koalicionin e PD-së e deri tek maturia e përfaqësuesve të ndryshëm të PD-së përgjat deklaratave të tyre televizive që i bënin në periudhën pas mbylljes së kutive të votimit dhe përgjat periudhës së numërimit të votave.

Shqipëria dhe më saktisishtë qeveria aktuale e Shqipërisë me këto zgjedhje mendoj se ngriti shumë lart reputacionin e vet kundrejt syve të popullit të vet dhe syve të ndërkombëtarëve. Ndërsa në anën tjetër kemi atë polin tjetër negativ të cilin e përmenda më lartë, që ka të bëj në mënyrë direkte me sjelljet absurde të opozitës vetëm për të prishur këtë imazh të bukur që po krijonte një shumicë shumë mirë e organizuar parlamentare. 

Gjithsesi nuk besoj që Partia Socialiste me gjithë këto veprime ka bërë diçka të mirë për veten e vet si subjekt politik e lë më për popullin shqiptarë. Vetëm të mos kesh sy në kokë dhe të thuash që diçka e tillë nuk është ashtu siç është.

Shpresojmë në zgjedhje të ardhshme ende më të organizuara që Shqipëria përfundimisht të vërtetoj para faktorit ndërkombëtar që është një shtet me kapacitet dhe aftësi poashtue dhe me njerëz të aftë për të bërë avancime të ndryshme në sfera të ndryshme.

Ju përshëndes.

----------


## baaroar

- A ishte fushata e mbajtur e qete dhe e ndershme?
Nuk ishte e qetë, gjatë saj pati shumë incidente.
Nuk ishte e ndershme, gjatë saj pati mashtrime mediatike mbi ecurinë e fushatave të partive
Pati presione mbi punonjësit e administratës, pjesëmarrja e fëmijëve nëpër mitingje duke braktisur orët e mësimit.

- A patet mundesi gjate fushates qe te njiheni me kandidatet dhe premtimet e tyre?
Po, mjaftueshëm.

- A patet probleme gjate dites se votimit per te votuar prane zones suaj elektorale?
Po, qendrën time të votimit e pata 5 km larg nga banesa, edhe pse e kisha një qendër tjetër 50 metra larg.

- A besoni se vota qe ju hodhet u numerua?
Nuk jam i sigurtë, mund të jetë konsideruar e pavlefshme.

- A besoni se keto zgjedhje ishin te ndershme dhe transparente?
Duken të tilla, por faktet për problematikat në fazën finale, flasin për të kundërtën.

- Si krahasohen keto zgjedhje me zgjedhjet e kaluara te mbajtura ne Shqiperi?
Pothuajse njëlloj.

- Cilat ishin problemet qe ju pate me zgjedhjet?


- Cilat do te ishin sugjerimet tuaja per permiresimin e procesit ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme?
Të shporren nga skena politike kalbësirat e vjetra të politikës, sidomos bashkëpunëtorët e ish Sigurimit të Shtetit.

----------


## mia@

Zgjedhje te lira? Votova se di, por me shume anoj per jo. Nuk mund te jete vota e lire kur  ke frike te shprehesh hapur voten tende se mund te humbasesh vendin e punes kudo qofsh. Detyrohesh dhe te genjesh qe votove apo per ke votove. Nuk behet asgje pa korrupsion ne Shqiperi.
 Zgjasin numerimet nje jave per nje qytet kur bota mbaron brenda dites numerimet e votave te nje shteti. Mendo te ishim sa USa. Te gjitha keto e shume te tjera te shtyjne te dyshosh qe zgjedhjet nuk ishin te lira e demokratike.
Shahen socialistet pse bejne gam, gam, dhe mburren pd-et. Po ai qe manipulon normal qe hesht, pse duhet te beje gam,gam?!

----------


## skipetar

Prej se eshte vra Azem Hajdari nuk ka demokraci ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Alti Elezi

Ne baze te votimit qe eshte bere ne sondazh,them qe Shumica e votuesve deri tani ne sondazh,duhet ta kene pare ne menyre te luget ose te myset,menyren se si u votua ne shqiperi.

Albo,
Nuk e di ne keto votime,u ZBATUAN STANDARTET?
Mendoj se jo,sepse kur nuk ka Standarte,nuk mund te zbatohen apo jo?

----------

